# Dwarf Puffer Fish



## poonah (Sep 4, 2010)

How would a male betta get on with a dwarf puffer fish? or any puffer fish infact? im talking about the few varieties that do not require brackish water for obvious reasons.

Anyone tried it?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Puffer fish would tear a Betta apart.....they are best kept in a species only tank.


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

Agree with Oldfishlady... Bad bad move.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Puffer fish = no no. 
I have a friend that did have one in an 'agressive fish' tank and it did well in there, but besides that one miracle, I have only ever heard of them doing well in a tank by themselves with only other puffers.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

If you had a large biotope tank going on with loads of plants maybe (according to dwarfpuffers.com) but its generally not a great idea I have one an their lil troopers I had his tank next to my sorority and he would try to attack them through the glass they are best kept alone they will even fight an kill their own kind


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

They are definitely not something to be kept with a betta. They are aggressive and I've heard (correct me if I'm wrong) that they are a brackish water fish.


EDIT: I was wrong  I looked on that link to the puffer page, and they have in bold that they are 100% freshwater.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Not a very good idea at all..


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Dwarf puffers are great little guys. If I ever get an extra tank, I'm definitely going to start raising some. While they're okay in groups of their own kind, they're aggressive fish that don't do well with other tankmates.


----------



## sheldonwitt (Oct 28, 2010)

I've seen videos on YouTube with people feeding a puffer and a betta in the same tank they seemed fine..

I'm kind of crushed now that the puffer isn't a good idea haha. They are pretty cool!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just went to youtube to check out what these are and they are CUTE! I WANNA!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> I just went to youtube to check out what these are and they are CUTE! I WANNA!


They are really neat little fish-I plan to get some of the dwarf fresh water species and try and breed/spawn them this winter-they have neat personalities too-and are great to have in a species only tank- especially if you have any snail problems...they love common snails and need hard foods on occasion to help wear down their tooth...now if I can only find the species I want...lol......


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think VG has a puffer. They are definitely cute and one day I want to get one. It would be nice to have something I could feed my common snails to instead of constantly having to kill them because they breed so rapidly in my spawning tanks.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a little dwarf puffer. He's awesome. I feed him mainly frozen bloodworms and the occasional pond snail. He eats from tweezers and he's very lively. He's givin' me the bug eye while I type this, hoping for more worms cause I just fed him. O_O

I only have him in a 6 gallon by himself. I've read that you can keep the dwarf puffers together species only but I've also read that you can't. In cases of 'can' you need 5 gallons per dwarf and LOTS of hiding places and plants (live or fake). They're pretty easy to keep if you can get them on frozen food. Their metabolism is such that mine probably goes through 6-8 bloodworms a day and he's probably just about an inch long. He's an eating machine.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Pufferfish are carnivores and have sharp jaws, they would certainly destroy your betta, so I would not recommend it.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

They are adorable little buggers and uber smart too I taught mine to eat its snails from a "bowl" I took a water bottle cap and hotglued a flat marble to the bottom an strung thin fishing line through it so I can pull it up and then let back down an best part is he leaves the snail shells in the bowl so I can remove it before it fowls the water


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

My sister has a small tank full of Mollys, and she loves the mini-puffers too, so I got her one for her birthday. Apparently the Mollys were faster swimmers and ate all the bloodworms, and the puffer starved. :-(


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

They are fascinating fish


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I love those guys!!! I want one soooo bad!!!!!! 
I'm eyeing a 55G so I can do a puffer only tank, well..Puffer's and lots of snails so they can keep their beak down. 
The are messy so a super filter is essential, like higher PH water, more salt added as they get older, and will eat anything they can catch that will fit in their hungry mouths....Piglets!
They'd be cool in a divided tank though w/ a betta...watching them interact.


----------

